# Problem installing audio/baresip



## BeautifulFish (Dec 5, 2013)

```
cd /usr/ports/audio/re
make extract
ee work/re-0.4.2/mk/re.mk

ifeq ($(CC),)
-	CC := gcc
+	CC := gcc46
endif
ifeq ($(CC),cc)
-	CC := gcc
+	CC := gcc46
endif
```


```
cd /usr/ports/audio/baresip
make extract
ee work/baresip-0.4.2/modules/avcodec/avcodec.h

-	enum CodecID codec_id;
+	enum AVCodecID codec_id;
```


----------

